# Describe your favorite foods with photos !!



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Please post up your favorite foods here. Maybe we can help each other out with new ideas.

This is nothing exiting just a beef steak with potato salad.


----------



## arrgh_cmon (May 21, 2013)

Is that enough calorie for a meal?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Beef sandwich with union (snack)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

feel sorry for the guys dieting when they see these pics :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dana said:


> Please post up your favorite foods here. Maybe we can help each other out with new ideas. This is nothing exiting just a beef steak with potato salad.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


>


Indian ??? looks good mate,,....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 170778


What you have there girl ??


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana said:


> Indian ??? looks good mate,,....


yep, love a good curry.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

This is my fave food at the moment



Homemade Sugar free protein jelly sweets, ace!!! :drool:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yep, love a good curry.


Are you from India ??

That did look amazing to be honest. I love Tika Masala and Butter Chiken with garlic nan


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

some banoffee cheesecake :devil2:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big ape said:


> feel sorry for the guys dieting when they see these pics :lol:


One week left :crying:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mmmmmm, Domino's...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> This is my fave food at the moment
> 
> View attachment 170779
> 
> ...


Please post the recipe for these :bounce:

Pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Mmmmmm, Domino's...


Its dominoes fault i am fat!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> Please post the recipe for these :bounce:
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeee


Really easy to make, ingredients as follows:

Two sachets of sugar free jelly - any flavour, two sachets of gelatine, unflavoured whey and I added some quark to mine too 

All you need to do is mix the jelly, gelatine, whey (and quark-optional) to half a pint of boiling, then pour into moulds and set in the fridge for an hour or two. I used two sachets of jelly, two of gelatine and two scoops of whey per flavoured batch, then added two spoons of quark to the lime and blackcurrant ones.

Enjoy!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana said:


> Are you from India ??
> 
> That did look amazing to be honest. I love Tika Masala and Butter Chiken with garlic nan


no.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Keeks said:


> This is my fave food at the moment
> 
> View attachment 170779
> 
> ...


how do you do these? adding whey to them presumably??


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Really easy to make, ingredients as follows:
> 
> Two sachets of sugar free jelly - any flavour, two sachets of gelatine, unflavoured whey and I added some quark to mine too
> 
> ...


This will be getting done!

Where did you buy the moulds? tesco or something? Also ive never seen sachets of gelatine how big are they? I dont want to end up with to much of that and not enough jelly lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> how do you do these? adding whey to them presumably??


Yep, unflavoured whey. The recipes above.



Dizzeee said:


> This will be getting done!
> 
> Where did you buy the moulds? tesco or something? Also ive never seen sachets of gelatine how big are they? I dont want to end up with to much of that and not enough jelly lol


I ordered the moulds from eBay. They're silicone ice cube moulds. I did make them the first time using a silicone cupcake mould and they were fine.



These are the gelatine sachets, two of these used.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Peanut butter cheesecake. Still can't get over how good this was!!


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

sen said:


> Peanut butter cheesecake. Still can't get over how good this was!!
> 
> View attachment 170809


You made it your self ?? I not know jack **** about baking,...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dana said:


> You made it your self ?? I not know jack **** about baking,...


my girlfriend made it.

just follow a recipe mate. easy!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yep, unflavoured whey. The recipes above.
> 
> I ordered the moulds from eBay. They're silicone ice cube moulds. I did make them the first time using a silicone cupcake mould and they were fine.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, Thanks for that quark lady


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Thai food:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Bosh


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What is it with everyone taking photos of their food and posting them on social media nowadays?

I cringe when I see people taking pics of their food in restaurants.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yep, unflavoured whey. The recipes above.
> 
> I ordered the moulds from eBay. They're silicone ice cube moulds. I did make them the first time using a silicone cupcake mould and they were fine.
> 
> ...


so i tried these last night and it was all going fine until i added a scoop of whey it went like vomit! so i tried again without the whey jusdt mixed the jelly with the gelatine so they are in the fridge in an ice cube tray lol i will try them later


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> so i tried these last night and it was all going fine until i added a scoop of whey it went like vomit! so i tried again without the whey jusdt mixed the jelly with the gelatine so they are in the fridge in an ice cube tray lol i will try them later


Yeah it does go a bit funny when you add the whey, you just have to stir it really really well but there's still a few lumps. When you pour it into the moulds and it sets, the lumps aren't there, the whey does settle slightly at the top but tastes just fine, there's no lumps in the sweets though.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yeah it does go a bit funny when you add the whey, you just have to stir it really really well but there's still a few lumps. When you pour it into the moulds and it sets, the lumps aren't there, the whey does settle slightly at the top but tastes just fine, there's no lumps in the sweets though.


Ok will try again then, Or maybe try using hydrolised whey? will disolve better maybe


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yeah it does go a bit funny when you add the whey, you just have to stir it really really well but there's still a few lumps. When you pour it into the moulds and it sets, the lumps aren't there, the whey does settle slightly at the top but tastes just fine, there's no lumps in the sweets though.


Ok will try again then, Or maybe try using hydrolised whey? will disolve better maybe


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> Ok will try again then, Or maybe try using hydrolised whey? will disolve better maybe


Ahh, might be worth a try then. It doesn't look great with the clumps but as long as you get the big clumps out, it'll be fine.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> What is it with everyone taking photos of their food and posting them on social media nowadays?
> 
> I cringe when I see people taking pics of their food in restaurants.


I should take some pictures from some of the fine dinning kitchens I had worked in London.... If you see what I see

You won't eat out anymore...haha

The busiest places are the worst mate


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Dana said:


> Thai food:
> 
> View attachment 170872
> View attachment 170873
> ...


please post recipes.

I'm attempting sum tham or however u spell it tomorrow papaya salad


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

aofelix said:


> please post recipes.
> 
> I'm attempting sum tham or however u spell it tomorrow papaya salad


Guess there is no recipe to Sum Tham. My wife is Thai and making it all from her own ideas. But i will ask her


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Dana said:


> Guess there is no recipe to Sum Tham. My wife is Thai and making it all from her own ideas. But i will ask her


ANY recipe will do if its not super high cal


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

aofelix said:


> ANY recipe will do if its not super high cal


Found one at youtube,,...






Som tam (Thai papaya salad) recipe - Maangchi.com


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Dana said:


> Found one at youtube,,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made that. swapped swede/papaya for mango as its used frequently in thailand.

AMAZING.

sadly tracking down unripe mangos and papaya is really hard for me.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

aofelix said:


> I made that. swapped swede/papaya for mango as its used frequently in thailand.
> 
> AMAZING.
> 
> sadly tracking down unripe mangos and papaya is really hard for me.


All asian stores have this so its not that hard


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

swole troll said:


>


It looks like the can is giving birth to that chicken :crying:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon, silence of the lambs:


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

^^^^^ Nice !!


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone on here who like beef jerky ?? I going to make some to day,,.....


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Very hard to find in Croatia, our smoked meat is pork, pork and pork. Stuff is great, I eat this a lot when I go to Bulgaria for vacations.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

**** I'm hungry now!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that all cooked by yourself , ? Good effort if so. Hot cross bun burger . Nom


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Is that all cooked by yourself , ? Good effort if so. Hot cross bun burger . Nom


Yup, I love to cook almost as much as I love to eat!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm bulking atm


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 171430
> 
> 
> I'm bulking atm


Are you gay ??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dana said:


> Are you gay ??


Are you?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Are you?


Your the one who love to eat dick burgers not me,,...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just made this, vegan lasagne


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Home made pizza from last week


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Some of my takeaways/meals out. No wonder i'm a fat **** atm......all amazingly good


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dana said:


> Your the one who love to eat dick burgers not me,,...


Sorry I thought you were hitting on me..... I love penis burgers but I'm abstaining


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

I did make some beef jerky yesterday,,.... And are making a new batch to day


----------

